# Shoulder Clod Suggestions



## Specialwaste (Apr 16, 2012)

Purchased a 15lb shoulder clod yesterday. Planning on cooking it tommorrow. Anyone have much experience w/ them? I did one about 6 months ago and smoked it for about 16 hours at 220 degrees. Was fabulous with very little waste. Would really like to experiment with this rarely used cut of meat. Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

just do it the same way you do your brisket.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> just do it the same way you do your brisket.


X2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

clod is slightly leaner... keep in mind.
make great BBQ.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Where you find a clod that large. Butcher shop/meat market/ carnceria?


----------



## Fishin' Frank (Jul 15, 2009)

Cut the clod into 2 or 3 smaller clods.... This will cut your smoking time in half.... You will have the same results in half the time... Enjoy....


----------



## Specialwaste (Apr 16, 2012)

Restaurant Depot sells them. A friend is a member and I use his access card. If you have never been and can get through the door, I would highly suggest it. The 15lb clod is actually small compared to some that they have. They have a great meat selection etc... Consider it a Sam's Club on steroids.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

MEATTTT!!!!! Post finished pics!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a full size clod is 20-22lbs... great BBQ


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I just cooked 1300 pounds of clods for our towns annual birthday celabration. Heavy salt and course black pepper and through on hot coals. Mopped them about every 2 hours after turning them with a mix of bbq sause, vinager, worchester, veg. oil and garlic salt. Cooked them med rare and sliced like prime rib. mmm good.


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna show my ignorance, what the **** is a shoulder clod, never heard of one.


----------



## texanwader (Jan 8, 2012)

:texasflagme either, but I'm willing to try it.....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

dbanksls said:


> Ok, I'm gonna show my ignorance, what the **** is a shoulder clod, never heard of one.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef_clod

No ignorance shown, I found out about them a few years ago, I thought I was getting set up for some elaborate prank when I was told to call the butcher and order 2- twenty pound clods!

I always injected like crazy trying to get some seasoning down deep into them, seemed to help. Definately a long and slow with plenty of mopping involved process, but they sure do feed a crowd of people and are pretty tasty when done right!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

read all above posts... mop/sop w/vinegar/fat(lard,crisco,etc)
clods make great bbq... it's just a big chunk of beef shoulder....
before brisket became popular big beef clods were the staple for large bbq picnics...
been part of a group that cooked 1500lbs all night for church picnics.


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting, learn something new everday, been smoking briskets longer than I care to admit. Now I can try something new
Probably have to go to a bonified butcher shop to get one, huh?


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I was involved in the H.V.F.D. annual BBQ for 30 years and we cooked Shoulder clods for our annual BBQ every year of that but 1. We cooked chicken on that 1 . It is easier to work with than brisket and Leaner equals less waste. Season 
heavy with seasoned salt and Baste with oil & vinegar Mix every 2 hrs. Cook at 220 for about 20 hrs for the 20 to 22 pound clods and you will have people wanting to buy them whole.


----------

